# If you could only play one minute of classical music to a newbie what would it be?



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Out of the thousands of LPs, thousands of CDs, and 1,000 SACDs I own there is one piece of music that I reach for when I want to show someone the beauty of classical music. 

It's also the same piece - or fragment of a piece - that I play to show differences in audio equipment, and also the first piece I reach for when I want to be awash in pure music.

My list could be hundreds of performances, but the one I reach for by default is the Bach cello suite #1, Maurice Gendron, the first 1:17 

What's your 1-2 minutes of music to show off or enlighten (or whatever) someone who is new to classical music, or who proclaims to dislike classical? And if there's one performance, what is it?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Chopin's Minute Waltz.


----------



## ojoncas (Jan 3, 2019)

It’s always hard to get someone to appreciate classical, when they are used to stimulating electro/rap and so on.
That’s the case for most of my friends and classmates. (College age)

On my part, I like to ask them what their favourite movie is, and I just make them listen to its soundtracks. They are usually like “Oh Yas, I love that!”. From that, I make them realise that “classical” is far more than just classical music. Then I can usually think of something classical with similar sound as the soundtrack they like.

Usually quite easy to plant a little seed doing that, at least for me, it’s been quite successful.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Admiral said:


> Out of the thousands of LPs, thousands of CDs, and 1,000 SACDs I own there is one piece of music that I reach for when I want to show someone the beauty of classical music.
> 
> It's also the same piece - or fragment of a piece - that I play to show differences in audio equipment, and also the first piece I reach for when I want to be awash in pure music.
> 
> ...


If I think they'll respond to uptempo, probably the first minute of Dvorak 9 4th movement.






If it's going to be something weighty, the dramatic minute of Beethoven 3 2nd movement.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

A minute from the Largo of Dvorak’s New World Symphony that I find full of soul, depth and meaning. I loved it from the first time I heard it, and I love it now. So glad the symphony has already been mentioned by Mathew. I consider it one of the greatest introductions to classical music that exists and I feel that the whole symphony should be heard. To me, it’s just a thoroughly accessible and immortal work. I can’t say enough about it.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Dvorak 9th would be up there on my list too


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The opening of Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata" might well work for some!

Me? I can't make up my mind. Too many great minutes of music to choose from!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The first bars of Beethoven piano concerto no 5 third movement.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach's BWV 677 from Clavier-ubung III (perfect for the time frame).

Almost forgot about the performer - Suzuki on organ. One of the fastest recorded performances with quite a wallop.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I might play the first minute of Beethoven's Für Elise. There's a good chance whoever I was playing it for would have heard the melody before, and might be interested in hearing more of Beethoven's music.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A vividly recorded and dynamic Jupiter from the Planets can always hook a listener in (it still works for me and i know it inside out). I find that first minute so intense. In the days when I was hi-fi mad I'd always play Dutoit"s wonderful LP or Ormandy's brightly recorded Jupiter on disc to impress a guest. They wouldn't delve much deeper into the CM world apart from what they heard at my house but over the years I've made at least probably 10 people buy classical music through doing this. I don't bother nowadays.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've had this chance and it's 30 seconds of Crumb's Black Angels and 30 seconds of something else. Right now the something else would probably be Glass's Aguas da Amazonia. That is how you introduce someone to classical music. Everyone has already heard CPP music and made their minds up. If you want to change minds, it takes one short, sharp shock, and presto, all is done.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake
Saint-Saëns - The Swan
Dvořák 9
Holst - Planets
Ravel - Daybreak
Lark Ascending
Handel - Sarabande
etc

I would tailor the entry point to the personality of the listener. It would be different for a prog rock lover (where Bartok might be appropriate) and a country music lover


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Jacck said:


> Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake
> Saint-Saëns - The Swan
> Dvořák 9
> Holst - Planets
> ...


Good choice.
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

science said:


> I've had this chance and it's 30 seconds of Crumb's Black Angels and 30 seconds of something else. Right now the something else would probably be Glass's Aguas da Amazonia. That is how you introduce someone to classical music. Everyone has already heard CPP music and made their minds up. If you want to change minds, it takes one short, sharp shock, and presto, all is done.


cpp?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Probably any one of a number of fragments from the music of Sibelius: _Pohjola's Daughter, Lemminkainen's Return_, the 2nd or 5th symphonies..... So many possibilities.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I once had a music teacher who when in the army band was mocked ruthlessly by another soldier because he loved classical music. So the former played the opening to a piece of music he knew would appeal to even the most ardent of haters. It worked and said hater became a fan instantly never being able to stop playing this work (and others) at every opportunity. That piece? The opening section to Mahler's 1st symphony 4th movement. To me I think that is as good a place to start as any.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Act 3 finale of Marriage of Figaro by my man WA Mozart...............


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

As others have said, it depends on the listener. 
My first thought was the opening of the last movement of Beethoven's 7th Symphony. In Post #16, Strange Magic suggests Sibelius, though S tends to need more than a minute to sink in. If I knew the newbie was keen on birds, I might go with the opening minute of The Oceanides. 
How about the opening of Debussy's Soiree dans Granade?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Opening of Beethoven's fifth symphony!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm pleasantly surprised that no-one has wheeled out yet another _4:33_ gag.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^^^ You just did!!

My choice? It depends who my target is but the first minute of Mahler 5 would work for many.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Enthusiast said:


> ^^^ You just did!!
> 
> My choice? It depends who my target is but the first minute of Mahler 5 would work for many.


I took one for the team.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

I love that everyone is joining in instead of saying "I can't pick" - in the past I've lured in many people to at least give classical a chance doing things like this.

I have this secret hope that the craziness of the iPhone world will result at some point in a backlash where people want to focus on one thing for 60-90 minutes; well, a fella can dream.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Two pieces ... 

1) Opening minutes of Symphonie Concertante for Organ and Orchestra of Joseph Jongen;

2) Opening minutes of Concerto in G Minor for Organ, Strings and Timpani of Francis Poulenc.


----------



## Kollwitz (Jun 10, 2018)

Again, listener dependent, but the start of the fourth movement of Bruckner 8 is a pretty good minute to play someone who likes intensity and urgency in their music, qualities some presume are lacking in classical music.


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

I have used the first minutes of the first movement of the Mendelssohn Symphony No 4 on a number of unsuspecting non-classical music listeners. The results were quite positive.

I have also used the Bartok Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta on some current pop fans with success. 

It all depends on the audience. Sometimes you need to try some alternatives before you get a good reaction.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 29, 2018)

Admiral said:


> Out of the thousands of LPs, thousands of CDs, and 1,000 SACDs I own there is one piece of music that I reach for when I want to show someone the beauty of classical music.
> 
> It's also the same piece - or fragment of a piece - that I play to show differences in audio equipment, and also the first piece I reach for when I want to be awash in pure music.
> 
> ...


I can't be specific about the performances, but three moments in classical music that always inspire me are: -

1. The solo trumpet/bugle in Vaughan Williams 3rd (Pastoral) symphony.

2. The initial explosion of the 'Go down, Moses' spiritual in Tippet's Child of Our Time.

3. The full chorus singing 'Denn Alles Fleische ...' in Brahms Deutches Requiem.

OK, perhaps none of these will gather converts to our wonderful music, but they sound great nevertheless.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Debussy - La fille aux cheveux de lin

Full orchestra version.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd record a montage with a few seconds of several works.

Thus Spake Zarathustra
Beethoven's 5th
Carmen overture
Opening to Petrushka
Air On The G String
Ravel's Prelude to Tombeau
Pictures At An Exhibition
Flight Of The Bumblebee


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

My brother is a bit of a philistine and ..

25 years ago when I was getting into classical and we were working together I was going through some tapes and happened to turn on the turkish rondo - alla turca from k331. It played for about 10 secs and then I turned it off. "Hey turn that back on" he said, "I like that".

So that would be the choice.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I can't be specific about the performances, but three moments in classical music that always inspire me are: -
> 
> 1. The solo trumpet/bugle in Vaughan Williams 3rd (Pastoral) symphony.
> 
> ...


Well - you clearly are in no hurry to attract new people to CM.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

OK - to hell with it

let's keep CM to ourselves

I select the opening minute to quartet for the end of time


----------



## drmdjones (Dec 25, 2018)

The alphorn melody from the finale of Brahms' first symphony.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

distantprommer said:


> I have used the first minutes of the first movement of the Mendelssohn Symphony No 4 on a number of unsuspecting non-classical music listeners. The results were quite positive.
> 
> I have also used the Bartok Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta on some current pop fans with success.
> 
> It all depends on the audience. Sometimes you need to try some alternatives before you get a good reaction.


I have recommended the Mendelssohn in the past. Also the last minute of Pictures at an Exhibition (Ravel orchestration with a good sound system).


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Of course, Chopin's _"Minute_ Waltz" played by...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

If there's really only one minute - then the first minute of this exquisite guitar piece is just perfect.
Tarrega's Little Musical Box:






So much for the quietly happy. 
Now for the consciously joyful - 
Purcell's Trumpet Tune, even if you have to cut off the last 14 seconds.






Thus would I help the putative inquirer after classical music to 'see a world in a grain of sand.'


----------

